# M&H radial any good? Will they fit?



## c_meczkowski (May 1, 2014)

I have a bone stock 05 a4 and wanna get into the 12s and traction I hear is an issue so mite Aswell address it 

Anyone run a m&h radial , I haven't heard much about them 

Also will there 245/45/17 26in tall tire fit my stock rims 17in with out rubbing and having to install drag bags or roll the fenders 

Thanks corey


----------

